# really embarassing question



## zizzie (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi ,

I am really feeling embarassed to ask  but feel i need to set my mind at rest until Tuesday as i have aptt with my gynae. I am almost 22wks preg with a singleton This morning i noticed a cyst down below on the side where there is the hairline, can't remember what its called (maybe outer labia?) whiilst i was washing myself, it is around the size of a pea. It does not hurt and is not uncomfortable, I can't remember if i have had it before maybe it was smaller and did not take much notice. My gut feeling is that it is probably nothing or due to the increased blood flow in the region. It is not  visible from the outside but i think the region is a bit larger than the other side. Since it does not hurt or anything do you think its anything serious. I suppose what i am worried about is if it may in some way effect my cerclage (silly i know) or get infected. It has no pus,not raised, not any colour or anything just a normal cyst underneath the skin which you feel upon touching it.I am suspecting it may be a sweat gland. 

Thanks for taking time to answer this post 

zizzie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it doesn't sound anything serious, you sometimes can get a cyst there, as you said, with the hormones, they often go down on their own. Your gynae will be able to look at it properly on Tuesday,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## zizzie (Feb 28, 2009)

thank you so much xxx

zizzie


----------



## zizzie (Feb 28, 2009)

just to let you know outcome...told my gynae. he was somehwat concerned about the matter so he checked to see. I told him the cyst had gone but wated to make sure that there was no sign of infection. He said if it re-occurs to tell him immediately as he would want to prevent infection. He said that they are very common but a nuisance if they become infected especially in pregnancy, so he wrote it down in my notes. It was very embarassing but had to be done i suppose. Thaks for your supportxxx

zizzie


----------

